
The Doctor Is Out For Good - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/26/opinion/the-doctor-is-out-for-good.html
======
chime
My GP did the same but at least he sold his practice to a group so I didn't
have to find a new one immediately. I ended up sticking with the group because
my new doctor is the best!

We spend hours and days finding the right library or framework to best fit our
project. We spend weeks looking for the right laptop. But most people just go
to the nearest doctor their whole lives without even wondering if they are
getting the best medical care.

My wife is a surgical PA who has worked closely with probably 50+ surgeons and
other doctors in our area. She told me to memorize the names of the best 3-4
surgeons she's worked with. She said in an emergency I would be ok with about
10-15 of the average surgeons but the rest of them, over half of the surgeons
she has worked with, don't know what they're doing after they cut you open.
Some of the bad surgeons take 4+ hours to do what the good ones can do in 30
mins or under. Of course some of the good ones are in a rush and don't care
about the scars they leave behind. The best ones operate quickly and cleanly
but unless you have actually been in the room with them during surgeries, you
can't tell. So best is to get 2nd/3rd opinions before you get a major
procedure.

~~~
nickbauman
If you live near me, can I have a chat with your wife about her rankings of
these surgeons?

------
nugget
If the writer knew how bad the current practice environment is for many GPs,
he might weave a little more sympathy into his article.

------
dawnbreez
Why did this doctor head for Texas? Why did he leave at all? Is there some new
law that incentivized him to move, or did he do so because of business trouble
or malpractice?

